# Car Mats - Stud Fixing Point Problem



## VW Golf-Fan (Aug 3, 2010)

Anyone who owns a car with the stud fixing points (x2) with an Audi, Skoda, Seat or particularly VW had any issues when trying to lift the carpet out & the popper/clip on the carpet get stuck onto the fixing point itself?

I was trying to remove my front carpets today to hoover the car when on the drivers side the right hand popper won't unclip from the fixing point!   It's like it's 'welded' on.

Does anyone who may have experienced this problem before know how to remove it from the fixing point? I'm assuming that cutting it open with scissors may release it?

The mats have been in the car since I got it 10months ago & this is the first time I've taken the mats out the car.

Thanks for any help.


----------



## possul (Nov 14, 2008)

Even the carpets on VW's have faults! 

Joking aside I'd try some sort of lube and wiggle it until it becomes free from fixing.
Your the first person I've ever heard with this, never seen it work either (VW)


----------



## JA0395 (Dec 26, 2011)

Maybe it's because the mats aren't genuine? I've never had any problems with them and had them in 3 different VWs now.


----------



## Jammy J (May 5, 2012)

possul said:


> Even the carpets on VW's have faults!


:lol:

Not having much luck with that Golf of yours eh!


----------



## VW Golf-Fan (Aug 3, 2010)

possul said:


> Even the carpets on VW's have faults!
> 
> Joking aside I'd try some sort of lube and wiggle it until it becomes free from fixing.
> Your the first person I've ever heard with this, never seen it work either (VW)


Never even thought of using some sort of lube to try & free it, will do just that & if that don't work the scissors are coming out!



JA0395 said:


> Maybe it's because the mats aren't genuine? I've never had any problems with them and had them in 3 different VWs now.


I bought them new of Ebay for £15 for 4 mats & they fitted just fine & the passenger side ones come off no problem but it's just the driver side that's having an issue. 

I wasn't going to spend £80 for mats directly from VW - no chance!


----------



## possul (Nov 14, 2008)

I could of got them for £50ish! 
Spray and then rotate the carpet, get plastic moving


----------



## JA0395 (Dec 26, 2011)

Yeah fair enough, I always got a set with the car!


----------



## VW Golf-Fan (Aug 3, 2010)

possul said:


> I could of got them for £50ish!
> Spray and then rotate the carpet, get plastic moving


Are they the ones that have 'Golf' embroided on the sides of the mats? That's the ones I'm after.

Spray with what?


----------



## 182_Blue (Oct 25, 2005)

They aren't proper VW ones then! ?, the lug from the car should come all the way through a hole in the mat too, you need to pull harder by the looks of it, oh and when spending that much on a car you should have had a set thrown in, i always without fail get a set thrown in.


----------



## VW Golf-Fan (Aug 3, 2010)

Shaun said:


> They aren't proper VW ones then?, you need to pull harder


No.

What's the difference then between genuine VW ones & after market?


----------



## richard_severn (Mar 1, 2013)

hit them with a rubber hammer...... hammers sort any problem  the mats on my polo have a hole in and you slot them over the bit on the carpet then turn the lug around to lock them on never had any problems


----------



## 182_Blue (Oct 25, 2005)

VW Golf-Fan said:


> No.
> 
> What's the difference then between genuine VW ones & after market?


The male part from the car floor should go all the way through the female part of the mat and should be visible from above, basically you should be able to see all the way through the clip in the mat.

Like here http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?3918057-DIY-Exchanging-Floor-Mat-Clips


----------



## johanr77 (Aug 4, 2011)

Yeah there should be a hole in the connector on the mat and the floor stud pops through it. It looks like your mats don't connect in quite the same way which may be the problem.

Like Shaun my mats came with the car, never had a VW that didn't come with mats.


----------



## Audi m8 (Feb 6, 2013)

VW Golf-Fan said:


> The mats have been in the car since I got it 10months ago & this is the first time I've taken the mats out the car.


Tut, tut, shame on you!! 

There's maybe some grip in the fitting making it difficult to remove the mat?


----------



## VW Golf-Fan (Aug 3, 2010)

Managed to get the mat free from the fixing point. I gave it a good wriggle as per advice here & it came out with a struggle!

Cheers chaps.


----------



## possul (Nov 14, 2008)

We're abouts are you located? Could price you up,a set of gen matts if you want


----------



## Dixondmn (Oct 12, 2007)

Glad you got it sorted. Time for some oem mats though..... And regular cleaning!


----------



## Naddy37 (Oct 27, 2005)

VW Golf-Fan said:


> Managed to get the mat free from the fixing point. I gave it a good wriggle as per advice here & it came out with a struggle!
> 
> Cheers chaps.


Now the mat is out, I do hope your going to hoover the car?...


----------



## VW Golf-Fan (Aug 3, 2010)

neilos said:


> Now the mat is out, I do hope your going to hoover the car?...


But of course!!


----------



## VW STEVE. (Mar 18, 2012)

Is it possible to get replacment clips from VW?. My son is looking at a VW now with orginal carpet mats but the two clips in the mat it's self are missing. They are the round stud type not the oval twist type.
Thanks in advance.


----------



## 182_Blue (Oct 25, 2005)

VW STEVE. said:


> Is it possible to get replacment clips from VW?. My son is looking at a VW now with orginal carpet mats but the two clips in the mat it's self are missing. They are the round stud type not the oval twist type.
> Thanks in advance.


Yes you can (or used to be able to), nip into the dealers they should be able to find them on their system.


----------

